

What should an "ambitious non-technologist" do with a promising Start-up idea? - gsterer

I'm a college student with what I think could be an enormous start-up idea (I know, I know). But seriously, enormous. I'm not a coder and I don't know any despite doing an extensive comb of campus. Is there a place or trusted website I can pitch ideas and get tech people? What are the most efficient steps for someone in my position? Thanks.
======
wturner
Here is an easy answer. Research how technically demanding it could be and
come up with a phony project that requires the same skill set.Get multiple
people (independent of one another) to code it .While you do this gauge all of
them and see who might be reliable enough to do your "real" project.

------
clyfe
Learn to program. Is easy.

[http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-
comput...](http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-
science/6-00-introduction-to-computer-science-and-programming-fall-2008/video-
lectures/)

~~~
gsterer
Will watch but don't think I'm the guy to build it.

------
dstein
By chance is your idea a free and open social network that will destroy
Facebook overnight and make billions of dollars?

~~~
gsterer
No, it's not. But I see what you did there.

------
gsterer
Any suggestions for places to look?

